# Two Tankers Collide



## alastairrussell (Jun 19, 2007)

Safety & Security 

Two tankers collide off Shimonoseki, Japan

Titus Zheng 

19 October 2015 


The accident happened near Shimonoseki, Japan (pictured). Photo: AISLive/IHSGlobal 

Two tankers have collided off Shimonoseki, Japan, leaving a trail of oil spillage stretching about 13 km towards the coastline.

The incident occurred on 17 October, when Panama-flagged chemical tanker Sulphur Garland with IMO number 9209013 made contact with the Japan-flagged tanker, Wako Maru No 2, in the Hibiki-nada sea in latitude 33°58'55"N, longitude 130°52'57"E, at 03:30 h local time.

No one was injured, according to the report from the Japan Coast Guard (JCG) and the sea traffic along the Kanmon Straits remains unaffected by the incident.

However, because of the collision, 2012-built 3,394 dwt Wako Maru No 2 has sustained dents and scratches in the mid-section of the starboard side. These damages have caused about 13,000 litres of bunker to spill from Wako Maru No 2 and contaminated the sea routes around the Kanmon Straits.

Then, the JCG arrived at the scene with 10 patrol boats and laid oil boom and oil dispersant to curb the spillage from expanding. Subsequently, Wako Maru No 2 was sent to Tsuneishi shipyard at Fukuyama for repairs.

Meanwhile, 1999-built 4,965 dwt Sulphur Garland sustained serious damage to its bow from the collision and since headed towards Moji for repairs. The cause of the incident is unknown and the JCG is still investigating to find out more.

To contact the author of this article, email [email protected]


----------



## Kaiser Bill (Jun 28, 2006)

Wako Maru has damage to midship section on starboard side, Sulphur Garland has a damaged bow, wonder who forgot to give way.


----------



## William Clark8 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Moji*

That was a good place to go ashore for some fun.(==D)


----------

